# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Boner while WILDing

## DutchSMGerman

Yoyo people im new here but ive got a question: does getting an erection kill a WILD technique? Cuz that tends to happen sometimes and I failed all of my WILDs so far. Thanks

----------


## Eveningsky

Lol. That's pretty normal (see this wikipedia article). It's happened to me, sure, but it's never messed up my WILDs. Not that I'm super experienced with the technique, though -- I've only done it a few times. 

Does it make you wake up before you've gotten very far with the WILD? Or are you unable to start a WILD in the first place?

----------


## Sageous

^^ Rest assured that erections have nothing to do with the WILD transition.

This question would probably have been better asked on one of the general lucidity forums instead of this forum, BTW.

----------


## StarSeeker

> ^^ Rest assured that erections have nothing to do with the WILD transition.
> 
> This question would probably have been better asked on one of the general lucidity forums instead of this forum, BTW.



Doh I have similar problem. When try DEILD, it gives me a boner and bolt me wide awake. I lose countless of good opportunities to become lucid. It even breaks random sudden jolt of lucidity and I wake up saying "Man I just was about to have a LD" ::whyme:: , but rather than a boner, more like very strong and painful spasm like Charley horse. I was wondering is this some kind of representation of "fly or fight" impulse?

----------


## Sageous

^^ That spasm might be more physical than psychological, I think: It's probably more that your body is reacting to the sometimes odd timing of a DEILD awakening (i.e., it might be over-reacting to an implied need to "get up" that came before it was prepared with the appropriate physiological machinery that gets us up in the morning by jerking your body into motion).  So less "Fight or Fly" than "Oh crap he's waking up and I'm not ready," I think. Also, if you were talking specifically about waking with an erection, the answer is pretty much the same: the erection was part of your normal sleep pattern, and was simply a thing you now notice in your wakeful DEILD state.

What to do about this?  Well, nothing, unfortunately.  And literally. As you continue your work with DEILD's and come to recognize this spasm/erection as a normal factor in your wake/return to sleep process, you will likely give them less thought, and be much less likely to be startled fully awake by them.  Indeed, in time your body might adjust to your DEILD intrusions on its programmed sleep cycle, and the spasms might stop happening altogether.  In other words, the cure for this issue is experience, I think. So for now just do you best to shrug them off and avoid fully waking up, and in time your DEILD's ought to occur without such incident.


[Sorry for the delay in responding, BTW; I didn't notice your post until just now]

----------


## StarSeeker

Many thanks for your fast response to both of my questions :smiley: 





> *As you continue your work with DEILD's and come to recognize this spasm/erection as a normal factor in your wake/return to sleep process, you will likely give them less thought, and be much less likely to be startled fully awake by them.*



Impossible, if you are jolt by one of these spasm, you won't be able stop running around the house :Oh noes:  ::makeitstop::  from pain, especially is very awkward with other people in the house.(with something protruding from your lower body ::chuckle:: ) Literally a Charley horse at the wrong place ::rolleyes::

----------


## gab

_Moved to General lucid forum._

----------

